# Post your Autumn music



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

So, autumn is approaching... it's getting darker and darker... gloomier and gloomier... everything is dying or will be dead soon. Ok, probably not in Australia!
Now that I made you more optimistic about life, post some of your autumn-ish pieces here.

Here are mine... one of them is even named after autumn :cheers:


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

I guess this one could also easily fit here... maybe


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

So I do understand that correct Autumn form Vivaldi is not welcome on this thread?


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Sure, if you are Vivaldi, feel free to post your music


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Vivaldi Autumn The Four Seasons

Autumn "Allegro-Adagio Molto" (The Four Seasons); from The National Botanical Gardens of Wales; Julia Fischer en el violin; acompañada de "Academy of St Martin in the Fields"; del Maestro Antonio Lucio Vivaldi.
I am not Vivaldi but it suits this time of year, at least in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

... and is completely not what the OP asked for.......


----------



## paulc (Apr 18, 2011)

That Vivaldi guy is going to be famous one day!

nikola... not so much.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

So, at least we have something in common


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

I just finished a sonata for cello and piano. It has an autumnal mood.

I'm working with a cellist right and preparing to record it. But in the meantime here's a recording I made for just piano.


----------



## Omnimusic (Jun 11, 2016)

arnerich said:


> I just finished a sonata for cello and piano. It has an autumnal mood.
> 
> I'm working with a cellist right and preparing to record it. But in the meantime here's a recording I made for just piano.


Nice piece Matt! In fact, I sense a bit of an autumn-like mood, but maybe only fragmentarily (of course, the background picture triggers the imagination!). I am looking forward to hear your recording. I am particularly curious to see how you voiced the cello line. Do you have the other movements as well? (Could you perhaps post them also?)

Best regards.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> So I do understand that correct Autumn form Vivaldi is not welcome on this thread?





nikola said:


> Sure, if you are Vivaldi, feel free to post your music





Art Rock said:


> ... and is completely not what the OP asked for.......


As you can see I ask permission.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

And you did not get it... unless you are Vivaldi....


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Pugg said:


> As you can see I ask permission.





Art Rock said:


> And you did not get it... unless you are Vivaldi....


This exchange was real funny to me for some reason. :tiphat:


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

The problem is that I can't prove that he/she isn't Vivaldi.


----------

